

The Horrors of Static Typing - mpweiher
http://vimeo.com/48957343

======
mpweiher
Slides at: [http://chariotsolutions.com/presentation/horrors-of-
static-t...](http://chariotsolutions.com/presentation/horrors-of-static-
typing/)

